# viv environment control units



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

thinking of having one of these shipped over which will cost me about £333 which is quite reasonable for what I want with extras I need and shipping costs inc:

EcoZone Vivarium - Vivarium Controllers provide Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Programmable proportional Temperature, Lighting, and Mister Control

but one is wondering what UK variants there is, if any, that has all this functionality so that if any problems arise with this one :blah::blah::blah:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

think the closet to that will be the prime 2


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, very happy with my prime 2 but that Ecozone has the extra features I hope microclimate can add to the prime range in the not too distant future!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Speaking to Paul at Microclimate it seems the prime 2 can do more than I realised. Looks like we might be able to recreate sunrise and sunset with ramping and there is a cooling option. I'll post when I have more info / tried it.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Yep, very happy with my prime 2 but that Ecozone has the extra features *I hope microclimate can add to the prime range in the not too distant future*!


an imminent, aesthetically nice unit with an informative FPD and extra features may well be worth a look.



_simon_ said:


> Speaking to Paul at Microclimate it seems the prime 2 can do more than I realised. Looks like we might be able to recreate sunrise and sunset with ramping and there is a cooling option. *I'll post when I have more info / tried it*.


thanks but not necessary here.

seems the only option is to import such a featured controller with all the needs one would require for complete automation of an enclosure.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Be sure to do us a full review if you buy one, very interested. Watch out for import tax when buying from the US.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

The main problem you will have is that unit doesn't operate with 240v so you will need to run it via a dropper to lower the voltage to 110v and make sure that everything you connect to it will also work with 110v.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

_simon_ said:


> Be sure to do us a full review if you buy one, very interested. Watch out for import tax when buying from the US.


i'll leave that for the experts to report on and I will just give it a mention on a build thread probably on what it will be performing



reptiles-ink said:


> The main problem you will have is that unit doesn't operate with 240v so you will need to run it via a dropper to lower the voltage to 110v and make sure that everything you connect to it will also work with 110v.


EcoZone Vivarium - Detail


I was really hopeful of finding something very similar over here :devil:


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/718780-ecozone-ez400.html

Current model is the Eco500......


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

reptiles-ink said:


> The main problem you will have is that unit doesn't operate with 240v so you will need to run it via a dropper to lower the voltage to 110v and make sure that everything you connect to it will also work with 110v.


To correct you politely.... :2thumb:Not true..... Take a proper look at the revised products


----------



## cold blooded beast (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/949889-large-varanus-mertensi-enclosure-living.html
Just remembered there's some reference to the Eco500 among that thread(though you'll have to scoot past all the banter)


----------



## rsmitty1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

don't know what happened to these stats. you might still be able to get them

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...eds/971380-brand-new-multi-channel-stats.html


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

s6t6nic6l said:


> thinking of having one of these shipped over which will cost me about £333 which is quite reasonable for what I want with extras I need and shipping costs inc:
> 
> EcoZone Vivarium - Vivarium Controllers provide Naturalistic Habitats for Reptiles and Herps. Programmable proportional Temperature, Lighting, and Mister Control
> 
> but one is wondering what UK variants there is, if any, that has all this functionality so that *if any problems arise* with this one :blah::blah::blah:


 
gonna keep to separate units due to the fact that if it ceases to function/fail, the whole climate! is disrupted. not going to risk this happening on a large enclosure.
will just look at some quality modules that match each other for aesthetic means which have informative readouts, hopefully.


----------

